# Offshore Kayak Fishing tournament



## jj2kool (Dec 24, 2015)

Is any one else going to fish this. If you would like to I'm looking for partner to fish with just let me know 








. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

There are usually a few guys at the Captain's Meeting looking for someone to fish with.


----------



## jj2kool (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you. I just like to go with someone. N my buddy is going to be deployed then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

You can also try to Navarre Kayak Fishing page on Facebook. The tournaments are listed there as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

